# Questions about Zorses and Gaits for Fiction



## DapperDave (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi. I've often written stories about horses before and this forum has been incredibly helpful in answering some very tough questions about horses. Here are some new questions for a story that may involve a "zorse" (zebra/horse hybrid).

A few things to keep in mind. The story is in the mid-1800s. Also, while realism is important, it does not have to be precisely realistic. I will push the limits of realism in order to allow for an especially interesting idea.

If a horse has a unique gait, could it be identified by the hoof prints created by this unusual gait? A zorse may have an unusual gait since zebras have gaits dissimilar to horses. Is it possible an owner of this zorse could identify its hoof prints since the owner is already familiar with the zorse? 

Same question, but applied to a normal horse in case I don't go with this zorse idea. Could an owner possibly identify their own horse from its hoof prints if it had a slightly unusual gait?

Could another way to identify a horse by its prints come from the type of hoof or horseshoe? Do different horse breeds leave different hoof prints (especially a zorse?) Do unique horseshoes leave uniquely identifiable prints?

Additionally, could there be any interesting beneficial mutations or enhancements that could appear in the zorse? Such as unusual speed, jumping, sense of smell, intelligence, etc. In my research I didn't find any genetic benefits of a zorse except some disease immunity, but could there be any plausible others?

Finally, what other unique, possibly disadvantageous characteristics might a zorse have?


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Dave!

I can generally identify Georgie's prints as his hooves are shaped differently than a horses. And I've seen them often enough that I could probably make a pretty good guess, even mixed with other mule/donkey imprints. G goes barefoot if that matters.
.
And I have heard that zebra crossbreeds can be extremely um, _challenging_ to work with . . .

Don't know if this is what you were looking for, hope is helpful. ByeBye! Steve


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I sort of skipped over the questions about the zorse as I have no experience with zebras and really don't know much about them. My responses in blue. 

Same question, but applied to a normal horse in case I don't go with this zorse idea. Could an owner possibly identify their own horse from its hoof prints if it had a slightly unusual gait?

Yes, a person who is familiar with a particular horse, especially if the horse has an unusual gait or way of moving, will be able to recognize the horse's tracks. I have a horse that is pigeon toed. No matter if he's housed with a dozen other horses, I can spot his hoofprints right away because of the way they are imprinted in the dirt.

Could another way to identify a horse by its prints come from the type of hoof or horseshoe? Do different horse breeds leave different hoof prints (especially a zorse?) Do unique horseshoes leave uniquely identifiable prints?

This is also a yes. If the horse has unusually shaped feet or an abnormal "marking" on a hoof (like a large chip out of a hoof wall or an off-center frog) then those would also be distinguishing marks on the trail. As for shoes....it really depends on the shoe and how new they are. Some shoes are marked on the ground side and other shoes are marked on the hoof side. Also, if the shoes are a little old, the iron has likely been worn down enough that the markings would no longer be visible.

Additionally, could there be any interesting beneficial mutations or enhancements that could appear in the zorse? Such as unusual speed, jumping, sense of smell, intelligence, etc. In my research I didn't find any genetic benefits of a zorse except some disease immunity, but could there be any plausible others?

Having not worked with a zorse I can't say for certain, but I have worked with wild Mustangs so I feel that there may be a possible similarity there. Most animals that were raised in a "wild" environment or raised from stock that spent generations in a "wild" environment are likely to have a heightened fight or flight response/instinct.


----------



## DapperDave (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for your information.


----------

